# What is best filtration system for 180 Cichlid tank?



## davids1024 (Oct 20, 2012)

I curently have a 75 gallon african cichlid tank, i use a Eheim cannister filter. 
I am in the process of researching filtration systems for a new tank I am planning for, a 180 gallon tank. The questions I have are, should I go with a wet/dry/bioball system, a canister filter, should I get a tank with a built in overflow? I am looking for suggestions, I know how messy and big bioload cichlids can create so I want to do the filtration system right as I plan to stock the tank fairly heavily.

Thanks,
Dave

:fish:


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

A tank that large I personally would go with a sump.


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

+1 overflow and sump


----------



## davids1024 (Oct 20, 2012)

what do you mean when you suggest a sump? Is that the same as a wet/dry setup?


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes, same thing


----------



## twankyfive2 (Sep 19, 2012)

I agree that a sump is the most efficient and probably best set-up. But, I have a 180 and a sump wasn't really feasible for me. I have an EHEIM 2260 and a Fluval FX5 on the tank and that seems to do the trick. I also have an EHEIM 2217 hooked up and use it for special media set-ups when the occasion calls for it.

Generally speaking I think a sump system is fantastic and can really give you flexibility to do things. I like the idea of keeping your heater down there and even putting bags of moss or something to soak up nitrates. But I couldn't take the time to get my tank drilled and I don't have the space behind the tank. So...I went canisters.

There really isn't a wrong answer here though. You could line up 10 aquaclears on the back and probably be fine. Whatever you pick you just have to make sure it's pumping enough water through enough bio-media to do the job.


----------



## davids1024 (Oct 20, 2012)

ok, a wet/dry is great for the biological filtration but what about the mechanical filtration? Cichlids make quite a mess


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Filter sock or some foam in the baffles.


----------



## MPKS92 (Nov 5, 2010)

You have to consider placement of tank. Sumps are noisy compared to Canister filters. So if its in your bedroom for example water flowing may not be the best to fall a sleep to. Some may like the noise. So thats obviously an opinion. 8)


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

davids1024 said:


> ok, a wet/dry is great for the biological filtration but what about the mechanical filtration? Cichlids make quite a mess


This is a good question. Particulates do tend to hang at the lower levels of the tank.

Canisters are more effective by vacuuming those particles out IME.


----------



## harddriver62 (Mar 24, 2012)

IMHO a tank that large, I would go with both. Sump and maybe a FX5.


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

harddriver62 said:


> IMHO a tank that large, I would go with both. Sump and maybe a FX5.


 :thumb:


----------



## swk (Mar 16, 2010)

I love a sump/canister combo for large cichlids personally. On my 180 gal petro/troph tank I use a 40 gal breeder sump and an eheim 2262. Keeps the tank sparkling clean. When I used to run the sump alone I would have lots of particulate floating in the water. Parameters were always flawless, but was just kind of an eyesore. Anything I run over 75 gallons gets a sump. Built in overflows are great too btw


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

cantrell00 said:


> davids1024 said:
> 
> 
> > ok, a wet/dry is great for the biological filtration but what about the mechanical filtration? Cichlids make quite a mess
> ...


Sort of. There is no reason why a properly designed and sized sump system cannot do all that a canister can, and more. Relying on a HOB overflow for instance will limit the vacuuming effect for sure. However, using strategically placed returns and intakes will eliminate particulate matter issues.

Back to the original question "best filter". Best is subjective, and influenced greatly on ones desires and goals. If your interests and goals lean heavily towards a tank with as little equipment possible showing, then a sump system is the leader. If you want to focus on turnover, a bank of large HOB's may be the answer. Canisters are a good choice also, particularly when your main criteria is noise level.

From a maintenance perspective, I like to run multiples of the same filters which cuts down on costs, in that I don't need to stock extra impellers etc for multiple filters. For example, I have 4 eheim Pro2's running on various tanks, and I keep one extra impeller, a couple extra gaskets, and a few boxes of media. If I had 4 different filters instead, I would not be comfortable without appropriate parts, which would be about 4x that which I have now. So, if you have existing filters, you might consider getting more of them for a larger tank.

Uusing broader criteria than just tank size, the answer is not clear cut, and often involves some level of compromise.


----------

